# compound over wood



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a customer who wants to make an existing floating oak stair look like plaster (skirt board & underside)

I can do it much more cheaply with joint compound, my question is how to get it to stick to wood. Either a chemical prep stage (what product) and/or fibeglass mesh that I go over.

Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

You can apply drywall mud to any rough-grain wood surface. Plywood or oriented strand board (OSB) are good choices, but the mud will also stick to painted wood, as long as the paint is flat and not glossy. Drywall mud is not intended for outdoor use, so don't skim-coat a garden shed. -google


----------



## Superchief (Mar 9, 2016)

this wood is stained, do I need to sand or chemically treat first?


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Drywall mud will most likely not stick to stained wood, if it does it'll probably not last long you might get called back in half a year. You can always frame it with thin half inch then slap a drywall board on it and finish that like normal. You can even screw the drywall directly onto the strained wood I guess. Just use corner bead or bull nose whatever the house uses to finish off the corners and it should look fine. The labor to screw drywall directly onto finished wood then finish that isn't too much more unless your subbing this.


----------



## Magnum Drywall (Oct 12, 2014)

FibaFuse® Paperless Wall Repair Fabric | ADFORS


Engineered with a open fiber design for a smooth uniform finish




us.adfors.com


----------

